# Website launch, feedback wanted!



## Msteelio91 (Mar 24, 2015)

Really nervous about this because ya'll have some high standards but I did my best making this site myself and would love some feedback 

*Digital District Photography*​This is a long-time work in progress so if you notice something that seems like a filler or placeholder, it probably is 

Open to any and all suggestions! 

My goal is to have an easy to navigate site where visitors can see various types of work and eventually be able to see sections devoted to specific travels... and order prints if they decide my stuff doesn't stink!


----------



## Designer (Mar 24, 2015)

I hardly ever comment on a website because I really don't know what I'm doing, but FWIW:

I can view a larger size when clicking on the homepage, but when I'm in portfolios, I can't.  Seems to me that if somebody is interested, you should show a larger size.

Also, I get the slide show feature, but I really wish somebody would come up with a way for the visitor to set the speed at which the photos are changed out.  I really don't like waiting for images that I'm not interested in.

I did not visit all your pages.


----------



## waday (Mar 24, 2015)

I like it! It's clean, but works. I have just a few comments:

Photos on front page link to Flickr. It takes people OFF of your website, which isn't good. Visitors can get easily sidetracked. That happens to me all the time. 
Some photos in your portfolio have a watermark and others don't. If you can remove the watermark easily, I'd suggest it for the sake of consistency across all images.
What do you plan to have in your graphic design section of your portfolio? If these will not be photographs, you could make a separate page? Are you putting yourself out there as a freelance graphic designer, as well? If so, you should make it clear.
For the travel photos, could you include a title or caption for each photo? It would be a good conversation starter.. "you took that photo where?!" Or, have a separate page for each country you've visited?
The map is a really, really neat idea; however, when I click on a pin for say, Italy, it takes me to the generic travel page. Same for Iceland, Vietnam, etc.
Second comment on the map. Some of the pins have the same language (perhaps from copy/paste). For example, if I click on Vietnam, it says, "Click the link to see photos from Iceland!". Same for Cambodia, Alaska, West Virginia...
IMO, it may help to have your contact information in the footer of each page, rather than just on the bio/contact page.
With respect to contact info, you only have an email address. Adding a phone number may help. Personally, I like emailing, but when I have specific questions, especially regarding ordering information, I like knowing there is a phone number I can call if I need to.
The picture of yourself on the bio/contact page is ok, but maybe try a self-portrait, instead? It's not up to par with the rest of your shots.
Somewhat related to the questions in 3, what is the end goal of your website? Are you showing your photos to the world, or are you hoping to get people to buy your photos, or are you hoping to get clients? This should be made clear to the visitors.
Anyways, I hope those are helpful!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Mar 24, 2015)

Designer said:


> I hardly ever comment on a website because I really don't know what I'm doing, but FWIW:
> 
> I can view a larger size when clicking on the homepage, but when I'm in portfolios, I can't.  Seems to me that if somebody is interested, you should show a larger size.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to look! I've swapped the flickr stream for a "recent images" gallery based on the site itself to avoid redirects.

As for the slide show, there are buttons to the left and right of each image to skip or go back 



waday said:


> I like it! It's clean, but works. I have just a few comments:
> 
> Photos on front page link to Flickr. It takes people OFF of your website, which isn't good. Visitors can get easily sidetracked. That happens to me all the time.
> Some photos in your portfolio have a watermark and others don't. If you can remove the watermark easily, I'd suggest it for the sake of consistency across all images.
> ...



Wow, thank you so much for putting so much time into this!

1. Fixed!
2. Fixed!
3. I plan to show some of the designs I've created as well as offer freelance work, I think I'm going to remove this section from the live site until it is completed.
4. Great idea, time to get typing 
5. Thanks! They're just placeholders at the moment since the individual pages for countries are not yet complete.
6. I missed that, thanks! This will be fixed when the pages are complete and they actually link to the specified galleries.
7. Good call, I'll add it.
8. I'll consider this, but it scares me since I only have one cell phone haha.
9. Agreed, it's just a snag off facebook. I'll have to get a better one. 
10. The end goal is to share my photos and offer the ability for visitors to order prints if they wish. 

That was super helpful Wade, thank you


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 24, 2015)

your link for the nude section is missing.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Mar 24, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> your link for the nude section is missing.



Woops, you're right! Here you go: http://www.digitaldistrictphotography.com/portfolio/galleries/nudes


----------

